# Help with my dalian amazon coffee roaster!



## Patrick1111 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem. I've been roasting on an amazon for 4+ years with no problems and regular servicing.

Until recently, It cut out during a roast and tripped all of the electrics. I replaced the fuse and everything was fine until yesterday and It tripped mid-roast again.

Now I know it's the appliance, I'm using the right fuse, no extensions etc. My question is what internal mechanism would cause it to trip? Would it be the fan not working as well causing it to blow or the heating element maybe? I will have to strip it back and clean the fan out just in case but hopefully If anyone has had a similar problem it would save some time?

Many thanks

Patrick


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Patrick1111 Switch off the heating element and run the machine for a long time...does it trip. If it does, switch off the fan (use the chaff removal switch), run it for a long time, does it trip. Was the cooling tray stirrer running when it tripped?

If it doesn't then it may well be the heating element.....

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Patrick1111 (Jun 4, 2021)

@DavecUK Thanks for the quick response!

The cooling arm wasn't on when it tripped. I will give that a go in the morning and see how I get on.......good idea!

Patrick


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi there, I have my first issue with the Dalian. Have had it for 4 years, cleaned regularly etc. Today during coming something happened (maybe the cooling motor blew up a sit has been playing up recently?) And the whole machine switched off and it won't switch on again. Any help would be greatly appreciated before I start ordering spare parts, thank you already to all.


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

I checked and it isn't the fuse, when I turn the power switch on the lights on the displays don't come and the "operating buttons" don't work.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check the RCD built into the mains cord, it might just need resetting (from memory I think it has an led or something on it), and you might reset it only to have it trip again

I have known one go bad. If you remove the front panel and put a multimeter across the mains inputs to the roaster, then the RCD is gone bad/or tripped you won't see any current and can check out any fuses at the same time. In fact if you have something that can sense a live cable, you can just check the cord between the roaster and the RCD

*Although bear in mind the RCD may have had a valid reason for tripping *and detected an earth fault/current imbalance within the roaster where some part has gone bad.

This would be the first step in diagnostics


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you Dave, much appreciated. In fact I found the wires going into the cooling tray motor had melted together, the protective sleeve was black when i removed the cooling tray. I've ordered a new cooling tray motor and hope to replace it on Friday. Finders crossed it hasn't buggered anything else.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Shouldn't have done, I can't remember if there is a fuse serving the cooling tray motor or not...might be worth checking that, in case the new motor doesn't work. I think I heard of a cooling tray motor failing once...it's not a very common fault at all...so when installing the new one, check there is no binding and everything is moving freely.


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

Good tip, thank you. Stupid question but if there is a fuse serving the cooling tray motor where would it be?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@tuomI Behind the front panel.


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you. The cooling tray motor was not the issue (but had to change it anyway as the wires had melted together). There's no fuse behind the front panel, could it be it has buggered so.ething else? Power seems to come in as the lights shown in the attached image come on.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

So it's working now?


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

No, it still doesn't, the lights on the ewelly displays don't come on when I switch the power on.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You, so both display lights don't come on...does anything work, cooling tray, fan drum?

Do you have a multimeter and know how to use it?



> Until recently, It cut out during a roast and tripped all of the electrics. I replaced the fuse and everything was fine until yesterday and It tripped mid-roast again.


 so it's no longer tripping all the electrics, which fuse did you replace?


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

So just to clarify - you have power to the machine as indicated by lights behind the front panel, but neither Ewelly displays are lighting up?

And nothing else is working; fan? cooling tray? drum pulley?

Not sure I can offer any advice; @DavecUK is your man; but as I also have 4-year old Dalian Amazon I am always interested in understanding more about the potential problems; and of course their fixes.


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

No nothing works, and no ewelly display lights come on. Yep I have a multimeter and shod be able to use it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

On the basis that it's unlikely both displays will fail at once, start from the rotary switch behind the panel and trace the mains power, testing along the way....you will find the problem soon enough.

*Which fuse did you replace?*


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

Will do, I only replached the fuse in the plug, couldn't any for the cooling tray motor. I'll do as you suggest above.


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for a your help. I'm a little bit lost here, I tested the power cord with the multimeter and it works. Beyond that I am bot quite sure what I am doing and how I should go about testing the different components.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@tuomI Sadly, I can't diagnose it for you from here, and I can't give online fault tracing training. If you check and confirm no power is present in the ewelly controllers mains in....then work back from there to find the break in transmission.

If you have a mate who is an electrician....


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

thanks for all your help. The electrician has traced it back to a faulty power cord after all. Are you able to recommend a replacement?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@tuomI something like below. Shorten to 2 or 3 metres. You might find it's crimped sleeves on the roaster end...the electrician can crimp some on for you if you need them. Just ensure you get cable with 1.25mm2 CSA. Get a good quality 13 amp plug an make sure you plug into an RCD or use an RCD protected circuit.


----------



## tuomI (Jun 7, 2017)

great, thank you Dave.


----------



## frederic (Sep 2, 2017)

removed - was obsolete - sorry


----------

